# Wago 750-881 Pogramverlust



## simonwagner84@icloud.com (29 November 2019)

Hey Leute, ein Kollege von mir hat einen 881 im Einsatz, jetzt kommt es in der Spannungsversorgung schon mal zu Unterbrechungen. (Fehler usw.)
Dann ist leider immer das Pogram auf der SPS weg und muss mit dem Laptop Nachgeladen werden... 
Mein Vorschlag wäre eine USV oder einen 880 mit Speicherkarte zu benutzen???
Was meint Ihr?

Danke schon mal für Eure Anregungen


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 November 2019)

Hört sich für mich so an, als ob er das Bootprojekt vergessen hätte.
Normalerweise sollte sowas bei aktiviertem Bootprojekt nicht passieren.


----------



## simonwagner84@icloud.com (29 November 2019)

Kurz nochmal erklärt. 
Jedes mal wenn Spannung weg, reagiert die SPS danach nicht mehr. Dann stöpsel ich mich mit dem Rechner ein, gehe auf Einloggen, dann meckert er das das Pogramm unterschiedlich ist und ich sage das er Übertragen soll.
Danach setze ich die SPS über das Menü in Start.
Die SPS tut was ich will....

Wird diese jetzt wieder Spannungslos, fängt der ganze kram von neuem an...


----------



## simonwagner84@icloud.com (29 November 2019)

Grundsätzlich ist meine Frage auch, braucht die 881 eine Speicherkarte oder Speichert die das Programm intern?


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 November 2019)

simonwagner84@icloud.com schrieb:


> Dann stöpsel ich mich mit dem Rechner ein, gehe auf Einloggen, dann meckert er das das Pogramm unterschiedlich ist und ich sage das er Übertragen soll.


Die Meldung kommt ja eigentlich nur, wenn schon ein Programm auf der Steuerung ist. Ich nehme mal an Ihr nutzt I/O-Pro und nicht e!Cockpit. Da wurde das Bootprojekt noch nicht automatisch aktualisisert, sobald Ihr das macht sollte der Effekt eigentlich nicht mehr auftreten.
Das die CPU nach dem Einschalten der Spannungsversorgung automatisch in RUN geht habt Ihr eingestellt?
Das Programm wird auf den internen Flash gespeichert, eine Karte kannst Du in die 881 nicht einstecken


----------



## GLT (29 November 2019)

1. Schiebeschalter kontrollieren - ggfs. auf "Run" stellen
2. Bootprojekt auf die 881 übertragen


----------



## pawel12345 (29 November 2019)

Hi Simon !

die SD-Karte ist nicht nötig. Ich glaube du hast kein Bootprojekt aktualisiert wie der oliver.tonn gesagt hat.


----------



## simonwagner84@icloud.com (29 November 2019)

Hey Prima danke für die Antworten, kann mir einer kurz erklären wie ich das hin bekomme?


----------



## pawel12345 (29 November 2019)

Hi ! 
Wenn du mit e!Cockpit arbeitest musst du beim Multiple Download ''Download boot applications to the controllers" wählen oder einfach daneben "Boot Application Download" drücken.


Grüße Pawel


----------



## simonwagner84@icloud.com (2 Dezember 2019)

Hey pawel12345 danke für die Antwort, werde es nächste Woche mal ausprobieren, wie ist das eigentlich mit Codysys. Ich habe vor ca. 5 Jahren Ein Starterkit gekauft mit Codysys usw. 750-881 
Welche Version ist jetzt genau der Nachfolger? Codesys V3??? Gibt`s große Neuerungen,Erweiterungen usw....??? Lohnt es sich?


----------



## pawel12345 (2 Dezember 2019)

Codesys V3.5 
Ja es ist bisschen besser


----------



## Rayk (3 Dezember 2019)

...nur mal ein kleiner Hinweis, die Rede ist von einer 750-881 CPU da geht mit e!Cockpit bzw. Codesys V3.x nix nur Codesys V2.x....


----------

